# Cleveland Harbor Smallmouth



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

I know that the smallmouth are starting to move in and get ready to spawn. I have fished for smallies from shore before, but I am not familiar with the Cleveland Harbor area.... Could I get some tips/advice on some good starting areas or common known areas where people fish from shore for smallmouth? (NOT LOOKING FOR SOME GUYS HONEYHOLE)

I'm looking at the downtown CLE area to Wildwood Marina as a good area to look based on my research on google Maps!

Any helps will be kindly received!

TFA


----------



## teamredneck55 (Dec 12, 2012)

IFish from Edgewater Beach to East 72nd inside the breakwall along the runway Shoreline all broken up concrete excellent area for bass I usually throw a rattletrap my best day was I believe 35 keepers couple small mouth mainly large mouth


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## caseangler (Sep 19, 2014)

Was up by the 72nd rocks this past Friday and the marina area was loaded with what seemed to be an equal mix of large and small mouth bass. Threw nearly everything at them, spinner bait, rattle trap, spinner, drop shot gulp minnow, crayfish jig, etc.... and none of them seemed interested. Good luck if you end up heading out!


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

So you saw fish then?


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

Maybe they werent smallmouth? I would check the harbor temp, but i was out sunday and found lots in 20-30 fow in the main lake so those fish at least havent moved shallow yet


----------



## caseangler (Sep 19, 2014)

The Fishing Addict said:


> So you saw fish then?


Without a doubt, saw at least 30 to 40 small and largemouth bass cruising the edges of the marina. Also saw some pods of huge goldfish in deeper water.


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

Possibley carp or shad?


----------



## caseangler (Sep 19, 2014)

The Fishing Addict said:


> Possibley carp or shad?


I am fairly new to the area, but I am 100% confident in my ability to distinguish bass from carp and shad, the fish are there. Perhaps 40 might have been an overestimate but it seemed like they were everywhere.


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

Oh ok


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

Where did you come from?


----------



## Fisherman123 (Apr 30, 2011)

I've seen smallies in rocky river as well. Same kind of deal though. I threw almost everything i had at them with no takers. It's a bit strange if you ask me. They seemed quite active feeding on the baitfish.


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

Maybe they aren't hungry because their is to much bait!


----------



## Fisherman123 (Apr 30, 2011)

The Fishing Addict said:


> Maybe they aren't hungry because their is to much bait!


Yeah probably. Next time I go ill probably try to use some live bait. Maybe that'll open their mouths up.


----------



## btownbb270 (Apr 10, 2014)

Heard the Rocky is pretty hot up near the marina for smallies right now..


----------



## donny_k (Apr 16, 2015)

I fished the rocks in front of the airport yesterday and picked up 6 smallmouth. 5 were keeper size with 2 of them being around 4.5 lbs. All on a bright green and brown 3" twister tail.


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

Thanks for the report! How was the water clarity?


----------



## donny_k (Apr 16, 2015)

Where I was fishing it was 2ft.


----------



## The Fishing Addict (Mar 19, 2014)

They are in super shallow! I thought they would be deeper... I heard the water temperature in Cleveland is only 50 degrees!


----------



## donny_k (Apr 16, 2015)

Water temp for me was 49 when I put in and 51 when I pulled out.


----------



## GrandRiverBassman (Mar 26, 2016)

The harbors are loaded. Got these on my lunch break today.


----------



## garshark (Aug 23, 2011)

GrandRiverBassman said:


> The harbors are loaded. Got these on my lunch break today.
> View attachment 208766
> View attachment 208767


Great way to use your lunch break. Nice fish


----------



## kapposgd (Apr 10, 2012)

Grandriverbassman that pic is classic, love it!


----------

